# Recommendation from the experts



## GDavis (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a chance to purchase a CZ75 imported by Action Arms in the early 1990s. I've heard it referred to as a "classic" or "pre B".

I have also been looking at a CZ75B, which is basically the same except for the hammer.

I believe I understand that magazine for the original CZ75 are slightly different than the "B" model, and are harder to find.

If you could get either one, for about the same price, what are your recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## GDavis (Aug 3, 2010)

I went with the CZ75B because of the magazine issue, Both were in excellent (looked new condition), but the "B" won out. It was hard to turn the CZ75 "classic" down, and for $300 I probably should have bought it as well. Oh well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Please post a picture when you get time.

I just bought a CZ 75 Compact Semi Automatic Handgun - Satin Nickel Finish
9mm
3.9" Barrel
14 Rounds
Black Plastic Grips 

I ordered it on line and will get it in a couple of days.

I've never own a CZ and I'm looking forward to getting to know it.

:smt1099


----------

